# New bike?



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got annual bonus and had a chat with SWMBO.

She's got no issues with me chopping in my 2011 VT750SA and getting whatever I fancy. No real budget limit, can't see any being out of reah / budget, so what do I go for?

Another Fireblade (had an 08)

BMW 1000RR

CB1000R - tried one last year and really torquey

Yamaha MT 07 or 09 - like the look

A ducati? Never had one and might be worth a try.

Something else?

Help!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Strangely enough the TT Shop have some DucaTTi UK ex-demo bikes with low mileage for sale. Think there's a few pics on their Facebook page. Might be worth a look?


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

I picked my new ride up last Friday. Love it.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

All sorted today, ordered the CB1000r, as Honda picture below. Pick up on 1 April with tail tidy and rear seat cowl to be fitted by then.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

w32aphex said:


> I picked my new ride up last Friday. Love it.


I'm after a roadster with "enough" power and a proper riding position. How do you find the Monster? I'm assuming that it is an 821, if so, it appears to have an almost perfect blend of power, noise and price. What did you ride before and what made you change? Did you get it from Italia Moto and have you any idea of servicing costs? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

How come you didn't go for another Blade? Best real road bike on the road.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

stigg said:


> How come you didn't go for another Blade? Best real road bike on the road.


Wanted to keep my license, sold the last blade as was going too fast, too easily.

Naked bike keeps me more legal


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

True but you can ride a blade slowly when needed!!!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

stigg said:


> How come you didn't go for another Blade? Best real road bike on the road.


That`s the problem Stigg, the `blade isn`t the best "real road" bike IMHO, because what Shug`s actually ordered is better!

Reasons: Well I spent years on race-reps (doing the daily commute on them too), all sorts, `blades, R1`s, Kwak ZX7R`s, and absolutely loads more, but it wasn`t until later on (probably age-related LOL  ) that I started riding road-bikes like the Fazer 1000, and the Aprilia Tuono, and realised what I`d actually been missing !

Okay, you don`t _quite_ get the same good looks, but the road-rideability is sooooo much better, as not only do the higher bars give you more leverage for dipping the bike around parked cars, slower moving traffic etc... (don`t forget, I`m talking road riding here, not track) , but you can be a lot more comfortable when you`re doing it, as the wrists, neck and knees also take less stick from being crunched up so much.....!
I also feel that the more upright riding position just encourages you to "hoon around" more, which only adds to the enjoyment as far as I`m concerned, which, after all, is the primary reason for riding a bike in the first place !

Don`t get me wrong, I thoroughly enjoyed my time on my race-reps, but for road bikes, I think Shug`s probably got the best of all worlds there..... 8)

Only thing I would say is that Apex`s Duke may _possibly_ be a more involving and exciting ride due to the extra soul/noise that the Duke gives, but that CB thou of Shug`s will surely take some beating as a road weapon !

Both great bikes IMHO; enjoy then gents ! 8)


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

I do understand your point Dextter but i've been riding a long time as well, some 43 years, and i still ride a Blade which doesn't make my neck or wrists ache and you can definatley filter just as quick, if not quicker, on it as on a naked. I think race reps are just the pinicle of motorcycle engineering and they are just so good at what they are designed to do. Don't get me wrong naked bikes are great and Shug's one looks brilliant and they are very good at what they do but i dont think they will ever quite be up there with sportsbikes.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Dexter is right, this has a load of torque low down in the rev range, plus a much better turning circle so better in town. I also found the blade position great when going fast as wind kept weight off wrists, but in slow traffic it was a pain, plus this has better sight lines as more upright, so should be a lot easier for filtering.

Don't get me wrong, the blade was awesome, but this has the previous blade engine, just tuned differently, as you won't be doing 150 mph+ with no fairing, unless you've got Swarzeneger's arms.

Looking on Internet the 0-60 is 3.3 secs on the r, and 3.18 on the blade and I am definately not skilled enough to notice the difference. Okay above 80 / 90 mph the blade walks (runs?) away, but as original post getting into license losing territory at that point anyway.

Should be fun over the easter weekend, once tyres scrubbed in


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm sure you will have a blast on your new bike just take it easy and get used to it first before letting rip!!!!


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

Shugs's choice of weapon has the 06/07 blade engine in it anyway, albeit slightly detuned for grunt, I take it you got it from doble's seeing as you are in Sutton? any mods going on it?? 8)

By the way this is a cool bike just keep an eye on the fixings as they are not of the same quality as the Hondas of old!


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

I would say quite a bit detuned, 178hp down to 123hp and a weight up from 200kg to 222kg! 55hp in a car would make a huge difference so in a light bike its amazing.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Good choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I first bought a blade (Urban Tiger) back in 94 on my 21st bday, only ever had a blade up until last September last year when I took the plunge and bought a VFR1200. Planning a European road trip later this year, the VFR is comfy enough for long trips and with the luggage off is still more than capable to have some fun on.

On a side note on the blades, I was sooooo tempted to buy one of the new urban tigers, they were £15k at first - I have now seen one up for just over £11k! Seems dealers have struggled to sell them, I'm surprised at that.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

It is maybe an age thing but I'm of the same opinion now. My next roadbike will be just that. A roadbike.
I'll never sell my 5pw R1 as on its day, down the right road it's still fantastic. So is my wee TZR 250 :lol:

But I want a Fazer 1000, a XJR 1300sp or a Speed Triple R for road duties. That won't be happening this year. I've spent a small fortune on the forthcoming racing season and I've hardly turned a wheel yet.

That changes this weekend though :wink:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

misano03 said:


> Shugs's choice of weapon has the 06/07 blade engine in it anyway, albeit slightly detuned for grunt, I take it you got it from doble's seeing as you are in Sutton? any mods going on it?? 8)
> 
> By the way this is a cool bike just keep an eye on the fixings as they are not of the same quality as the Hondas of old!


Yep, getting it from Dobles, they've been servicing my bike since Hartgate in Mitcham lost their Honda francise a couple of years ago, when Honda started moving from smaller dealerships to larger shiney places. Gave me a fair trade-in, and always had good dealings with Dobles anyway, so no issues.

Not too worried about fixings, as bike will get a good coating of ACF50 soon after I get it anyway.

Only mods prior to collection are colour matched seat cowl and an R&G tail tidy, although might well get a hugger in a couple of weeks, either carbon or sprayed up to match red frame, but want to have a good look at the back end before deciding.

Might have to get a new lid soon, as current one (Shark) is plain white and I quite fancy another Arai, and SWMBO thinks helmets only cost about £100, so no issues there :lol:


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

ag said:


> I'm after a roadster with "enough" power and a proper riding position. How do you find the Monster? I'm assuming that it is an 821, if so, it appears to have an almost perfect blend of power, noise and price. What did you ride before and what made you change? Did you get it from Italia Moto and have you any idea of servicing costs? Sorry for all the questions.


Yes, Italia Moto. Very good dealership IMO. Jon reminds me of Sideshow Bob, don't tell him I said that though. 

Costs for servicing, no idea, wasn't a consideration on buying. Servicing schedules aren't as bonkers as old Ducatis though. Audi did buy them out in 2012, which helped. The new bikes are amazing as expected, but reliable too on the whole.

Had a Speed Triple before this bike. Was great, especially on the track. But this bike is something else. Especially with the Termi cans. The sound, the looks, the handling, the way it makes you feel on the road... best bike I've ever had, I proper love it.

I test rode a Hypermotard, Diavel and a Panigale in 2013. All very different, all great bikes, but all had that something that other bikes I've ridden just don't have. Can't put my finger on it, but it's infectious.

I do find 4 cylinder bikes boring though. Very boring.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've had a CBR1100XX for about 10 years now and I'm on my second. They ride like cruise missiles and there's massive support for them on the bikers oracle forums. They are also very cheap now! The older carb models are faster and they are barely run-in at 80k miles. Some riders fit a spacer on the rear to increase turn-in. Older riders fit bar risers, and I got myself a custom gel seat. 8)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> I've had a CBR1100XX for about 10 years now and I'm on my second. They ride like cruise missiles and there's massive support for them on the bikers oracle forums. They are also very cheap now! The older carb models are faster and they are barely run-in at 80k miles. Some riders fit a spacer on the rear to increase turn-in. Older riders fit bar risers, and I got myself a custom gel seat. 8)


Have you got special bike trousers, or do you wear the gardening ones? :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Leather trousers for the bike, obviously.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Picked the CB1kr up on Thursday, and stuck in it garage as wet. Out this morning, as top gear would say roads were mildly moist, so with new tyres took it easy and still have 10mm chicken strips, but hopefully will clear these tomorrow morning.

Keeping it below 6,000 revs for now as advised by dealer, but it pulls like a train, with loads of torque, and I sort of believe after running in the quoted 0-60 of around 3.2 seconds is doable, will see in a few weeks.

Loads of confidence with front end, even on new tyres and damp roads, but it does have the same front set up as the current blade, so expected.

Being good for now as spent last 3 years on a VT750, but great to be back on a 1000cc 4 cylinder Honda, (previously had 08 blade). With advanced years and no desire to keep getting points on license the naked bike gives the acceleration but sort of keeps you legal due to wind blast.

Once tyres scrubbed in and 600 mile oil change done reckon this will be an awsome toy for Weekends.


----------

